# Eats in Japan - Suggestions?



## Marco (Nov 5, 2016)

Maria and I will be of to Japan on 11/21/16 - 12/2/16. Right now we only made reservations for one place in Tokyo and one in Kyoto. Does anyone have restaurant recommendations (lunch and dinner) in Tokyo, Kyoto, Nara or Osaka?

We are looking at the full spectrum (preferably japanese-centric food) from the hole in the wall that only has 3 barstools and a counter for eat in patrons to high end restaurants.

Names and Websites links would be awesome!

Thanks All!


----------



## Ma_sha1 (Nov 5, 2016)

Been to Tokyo once & the food I remember the most was the local food stalls. Can't remember where but It's an entire street of such.

It's where the locals go at night, they are holes in Walls & not exactly on the strewn but there's no doors. Most are grilling various adventures foods not found in restaurants.

You'll have to ask around 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## abax (Nov 5, 2016)

Yep, the food stalls are wonderful and much cheaper than
"fancy" places that are into the new cuisine which I don't
understand. Follow where the Japanese themselves go.


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 6, 2016)

A friend of mine has an excellent food blog (Tiny Urban Kitchen)and has a section just on Japan. Check it out for some of her recommendations:

http://www.tinyurbankitchen.com/japanese-food-art/


----------



## Marco (Nov 6, 2016)

Migrant13 said:


> A friend of mine has an excellent food blog (Tiny Urban Kitchen)and has a section just on Japan. Check it out for some of her recommendations:
> 
> http://www.tinyurbankitchen.com/japanese-food-art/



This is awesome thanks!

The place with the iberico pork, That place looks very interesting.

Thanks again!


----------



## Ozpaph (Nov 7, 2016)

? pm Naoki?


----------



## Marco (Nov 7, 2016)

Ozpaph said:


> ? pm Naoki?



Yup - I will be pming him when I get home.

Migrant - again thanks for the link. We actually booked the tapas molecular bar. We got lucky since the place only seats a total of 8 people.


----------



## naoki (Nov 8, 2016)

Unfortunately, I don't know well about good restaurants in these regions. One place I remember is Tsukiji fish market. There are lots of places to eat near the market, but you should try to go sushi places INSIDE the market area. There are multiple sushi bar there. I can't tell which one, but you can go to the place with the longest line. When I was there, I had to wait for 1 hour or more in line. But it is worth it.

In Tokyo, you should try good Soba (buck wheat noodle) at least. In Osaka, you should get Takoyaki (octopus ball) and Okonomiyaki (savory cabbage pan cake). In Kyoto, maybe Yu-doufu (boiled tofu) and Shoujin-ryouri (monk food).

Then, there are a couple of chains, which you might want to check out. For Japanese fast food, you can try Yoshinoya (gyu-don, beef ball) and Mos-Burger (McDonald like place, but you probably find it interesting). My wife was pretty excited by a chain restaurant Pomu-no-ki (link). I was pretty impressed by it, too.

There are lots of Ramen, Udon, Soba shops, too. Also, you should try Japanese Curry shop.

Also, check out the food section of major department stores (e.g. Mitsukoshi), there will be lots of regional food sold for gifts, and they usually have lots of free samples.

In Tokyo, I was blown away by shaved ice. The texture was something else, and I've never thought that shaved ice could be so soft and yummy. The owner was very enthusiastic, and explained us the art of shaved ice. Unfortunately, I don't remember the location. After I came back to AK, I had to search for a high-end shaved ice machine. But it is a bit too expensive.

Sorry, I don't have specific restaurants. Hope you'll have great time, and please let us know how it goes!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 8, 2016)

Marco said:


> Yup - I will be pming him when I get home



Maybe botanyboy will chime in? Though he's in southern Japan, not near Tokoyo.


----------



## Marco (Nov 9, 2016)

Thanks all. We are slowly filling up our places to eat list. We've booked three places for dinner. Lunch we're going to roll the dice for the most part and see what close to the area. 

We can't wait to go. Only two more weeks!

We're also planning on going to to the Kyoto orchid center on 11/24. I'm so excited. Thanks Naoki for posting a listing of the various orchid vendors in Japan. It really helped in IDing this place.


----------



## Heather (Nov 10, 2016)

How exciting!!


----------



## Heather (Nov 10, 2016)

Oh hey, I just read that Tony Bourdain's in Tokyo this week on Part's Unknown. Might be worth checking out!


----------



## theorchidzone (Nov 10, 2016)

I very much like this place. It is at the fish market. The fish market is supposed to move to the outskirts, but the move has been delayed. 
As mentioned, there are a couple hundred restaurants in the area.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/ShowUse...uzushi-Chuo_Tokyo_Tokyo_Prefecture_Kanto.html

Mitsukoshi, as mentioned is terrific for food also. Two floors of food court are in the basement.

https://www.tripadvisor.com/Attract...ukoshi-Chuo_Tokyo_Tokyo_Prefecture_Kanto.html




Heather said:


> Oh hey, I just read that Tony Bourdain's in Tokyo this week on Part's Unknown. Might be worth checking out!


----------



## Marco (Nov 14, 2016)

Parts unknown and layover are two of the best shows on Netflix.


----------

